# trimming cardinal plant



## p1nballw1zard (Jul 21, 2006)

One (or more) of my fish is eating my cardinal plant aka Lobelia cardinalis. I have never caught any of my fish in the act but i think that its my 2 6-7inch rhino plecos. I heard that when they get bigger they tend to damage plants when scraping for algae, and i think thats whats happening.

Anyways, i was wondering if i trim the damaged leaves off will the plant still produce new leaves? This isnt as newbie as it sounds because the only damaged leaves are the newest leaves, every leaf for the top 4 layers so i was just going to cut the central stalk above the undamaged leaves. Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  

It will grow new leaves after pruning.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome, its good to trim damaged leaves, the plant will thank you!


----------

